# New Membership for $15



## norrell6 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just signed up and couldnt be happier to do it. I have already gotten my monies worth in the six weeks that I have been using the forum, and it only feels right to pay my share to keep this site up and going. I have recommended your site to a couple of friends and I am sure they will fall under the spell as I have. How long does it take for the upgraded membership to go into effect?

Let me know.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

First off congrats for helping support this great site. I don't know for sure but I think you'll probably be green later today.


----------



## ronp (Jun 24, 2008)

Best 15 dollars ever spent, as I can see you are already green next to your name. Congrats!

Thanks for supporting this site.


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 24, 2008)

sounds good. very excited to be in the smoking club. Finally a group of peple that I feel a kindred spirit with. I will enjoy this site as long as it exists. I am also telling my friends that cook that they should check out this site and get into smoking. Hopfully we will keep getting more members and more great ideas about smoking meat and Fatties.


----------



## bearmoe (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcom to the site.  Going green was well worth it for me.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 24, 2008)

Agree, well worth it.


----------



## starsfaninco (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm a little curious as to why I'm not green?

Subscription TitleStart DateExpiry Date
SMF Premier Membership04-15-200804-15-2009

Maybe it just doesn't appear to me but to everyone else?


----------



## abelman (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not green either as I chose not to be. When this first started, some folks didn't want to call attention to themselves. So, Jeff made the green thing a "request only" if you do the premier member deal. So, just email him and he'll change you to green.

or maybe it's because you're in bold blue, OTBS sign.


----------



## starsfaninco (Jun 24, 2008)

oh I see.  It doesn't really make any difference to me.  Jeff knows who pays I guess.  As long as the site stays up, I don't care either way, I was just a little curious.  :)

KE


----------



## abelman (Jun 24, 2008)

You're absolutely right, plus, I think OTBS says a lot in and of itself.


----------



## allen (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey nerrell6 WELCOME to SMF, A great Family to be with, don't be scared to ask questions, somebody will come along and answer them. Did u sign up for Jeff's 5 Day E-Mail Course? it'll get u started on good or even fantastic meat


----------



## rtom (Jun 25, 2008)

I just signed up this morning and as everyone says it is well worth it just to support the site, there is so much info here and the people willing to help other people is immeasurable,
What a great resource!!


----------

